# Mineral White E92 M3 Nanolex New Car Detail



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Had the pleasure of carrying out a new car detail on this stunning Mineral White (BMWs new pearlescent paint) M3 and is yet another car now signed up on one of our Care Plans

After collecting the car (think I put more miles on the clock than the owner!) and taking over to the unit heres how it looked



The keen eyed will notice a few extras i.e M3 Edition carbon front splitter and rear spoiler, it was due to have gloss black wheels, but due to a few mix ups at the dealership  these are being done at a later date. I did replace the chrome grills with gloss black ones, however these where done after any pics so you'll have to take my word for it that they finished the front of the car off nicely!

Anyway onto the detail

First job a thorough rinse followed with a foam with AS Acti-Mousse



This is all the outside pics taken, as it was freezing! and I just wanted to get on with the job in hand.

Usual wash procedure, followed up with an application of Iron cut to remove any traces of fallout from the white paintwork then indoors for claying and drying

Now, despite being instructed not to wash the car, it would appear somewhere along the line it had been, probably at BMW's PDI centre prior to delivery.

So inevitably it had picked up a few light scratches, incredibly hard to pick up on camera but I managed to capture a few













Menzerna 203s and a 3M polishing pad were chosen to sort out the majority of the marks, with a few areas needing a couple of hits with 3.02 - namely the rear spoiler and bootlid from a bit of carelessness from when the spoiler was fitted I guess 





I find the Megs 4" great for doing areas like this where 2 panels meet at an angle



Once the polishing had been completed, the paintwork was given a thorough wipe down with IPA to ensure a totally clean surface to apply the Nanolex Pro Sealant





Using a large makeup applicator (to minimise wasting any sealant) the pro sealant was applied in manageable areas



Then buffed off



Next was Nanolex glass sealant





While that was curing, I set about the interior namely giving it a quick vac and dust down, cleaning the inside of the glass, then applying a protector to both the leather and the carpets



You may have notice the wheels weren't sealed, namely due to the fact they are going to be replaced with gloss back ones  These will be sealed at the earliest convenient time.

So all that was left to do was grab a few shots as the sun was setting







Cheers for looking
Bryan


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

The final photo's look stunning.:thumb:


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Fantastic job, great shine on the final photos


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Final pictures are fantastic Great work.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely finish Bryan:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice work mate and what a stunning car!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results, lurve those alloys... are they standard? :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there Bryan , and those final shots look really good !

Mario


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree with EVERYONE those final pics are just stunning! Was that an i pad in the background of one of the pics, lucky brd


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Cheers guys :thumb:



stangalang said:


> I agree with EVERYONE those final pics are just stunning! Was that an i pad in the background of one of the pics, lucky brd


lol yeah it is an iPad had it from first week of launch, love it  I work hard enough so deserve a treat every now and then  Plus as its used for business its money off the tax bill!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

That looks great, good job :thumb:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Gorgeous..


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice work mate, on a really nice car. you say it is part of your care packages? how often will you see it?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

ant_s said:


> very nice work mate, on a really nice car. you say it is part of your care packages? how often will you see it?


Cheers :thumb:

This ones on a quarterly package so every 3 months


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job! The modifications really suit the car! And as always, love the pictures!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work !!! :buffer:

Love it. :thumb:

The final "shots".... AMAIZING! :argie:

Can you tell me camera/lens...?

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Top work Bryan, and fantastic photos once again. You're raising the bar for 'Detailing Photography' every time now. Looking forward to the next thread.

Tim


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

tim said:


> Top work Bryan, and fantastic photos once again. You're raising the bar for 'Detailing Photography' every time now. Looking forward to the next thread.
> 
> Tim


Cheers Tim



Jorge said:


> Fantastic work !!! :buffer:
> 
> Love it. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Camera is a Nikon D700

Lenses used are 24-70 2.8 and 70-200 2.8

An expensive hobby, that makes detailing seem cheap lol!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking good bry, love the E93 in white.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Bryan


----------



## Dip the Dip (Feb 14, 2009)

Final shots are amazing. Almost unreal!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Love the final pictures, great car.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very very very very very very nice.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

simply stunning


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Brian, (better late than never  )

Wicked, simply gorgeous finish and beautiful photography !! (who is this David Bailey anyway)

Thanks for posting :thumb:


All at Team Face :wave:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning matey.:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning mate


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning! Love the first of the final pics, moody sky really sets the car off


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

beautiful! car the wheels will set it off nicely!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate and the photos look superb


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Cheers Tim
> 
> Camera is a Nikon D700
> 
> ...


Thank´s mate!

You are right ... every thing whith 2.8 = €€€€€€€(££££££££....) it´s too expensive...but too good to...:lol:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Cheers Tim
> 
> Camera is a Nikon D700
> 
> ...


Ah good to see another Nikonian, D200 man myself :thumb:


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning car, stunning job!


----------



## fatty (Aug 23, 2010)

awsome finish!! love to have one these one day!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Bryan, they look so good in white.

Neil


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazing final photos - really special. Thanks.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweet :thumb:


----------



## Bezza (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice job and gorgeous car. 
I also like the photography. I use Canon myself, but I also have 24-70 2.8 and 70-200 2.8 lenses.

You know you're doing a good job when there's one page of car detail, then three pages of praise afterward!


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

What a lush car and great job there. looks very clean


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Usual Drive and Shine Standard, everything perfect!!!!


----------



## bigmondy (Aug 27, 2011)

Any more Mineral White 3 Series coupe detailers out there. Would love to hear more hints and tips and see more pics.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks lovely


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

wow, that does look the business, excellent work, absolutely flawless results.

Thanks for posting this one, its a very special car indeed.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there fella.


----------



## bigmondy (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3099031&postcount=42

Anybody?


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Mamma mia! 

You´re obviously not only good at detailing, but photographing as well!


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

superb job.


----------



## bigmondy (Aug 27, 2011)

Over a year and only one mineral white E92 detailer out there?

Och - surely not. 

We want more!


----------

